# All Slavic languages: Love to homeland



## Russianer

All slavic: "A love to a homeland,a love to one country the land is native forever."
In our Russian language the phrase is: 
"Любовь к Родине,любовь к стране одной, земле навек родной. ".

How to say the phrase in all others Slavic languages?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

I'm not familiar with this phrase, but here's my attempt at a Slovenian translation (based on the Russian original):

"Ljubezen do domovine, ljubezen do ene države, dežele večno domače."


----------



## Azori

*Slovak:*

Láska k vlasti, láska k jednej krajine, zem je rodná navždy.


----------



## Russianer

TriglavNationalPark said:


> I'm not familiar with this phrase, but here's my attempt at a Slovenian translation (based on the Russian original):
> 
> "Ljubezen do domovine, ljubezen do ene države, dežele večno domače."


 
Thank you, Triglav.
A question to you about you wrote: "Ljubezen do domovine.."

Is "a homeland" ("Родина") = "domovinа" in Slovenian?
Really? For example, in Old Russian language 
the word "домовина"(domovina) it had a meaning "гроб"(a coffin") in Russian language of old times.
(В старом русском языке ,в книгах  царских времен,в России словом "домовина" называли гроб, странно,удивляюсь, если в Словении слово домовина имеет иное значение, и означает "Родина".. )


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Russianer said:


> Thank you, Triglav.
> A question to you about you wrote: "Ljubezen do domovine.."
> 
> Is "a homeland" ("Родина") = "domovinа" in Slovenian?
> Really? For example, in Old Russian language
> the word "домовина"(domovina) it had a meaning "гроб"(a coffin") in Russian language of old times.



Yes, *domovina* means "homeland" in Slovenian and several other Slavic languages. I didn't know about the word's Old Russian meaning; it's certainly an interesting false friend!


----------



## Russianer

lior neith said:


> *Slovak:*
> Láska k vlasti, láska k jednej krajine, zem je rodná navždy.


 
Thank you, lior neith. 
"Láska"- is beautiful word.
Is "A love"= "laska" in Slovakian?

In Russian language also we have a word "ласка (laska)".
a caress= ласка ("Laska") in Russian.
But "a love"= любовь ("Ljubovj") in Russian. 
********************************************


TriglavNationalPark said:


> Yes, *domovina* means "homeland" in Slovenian and several other Slavic languages. I didn't know about the word's Old Russian meaning; it's certainly an interesting false friend!


 
Thank you, Triglav. 
It is a strange fact, and it was a surprise for me to know about the meaning in Slovenian language a word "domovina". In Russian language ,in old times,the word "домовина(domovina)" did exist in another meaning in Russian language, and the word had another sense in Russian than the word's meaning in Slovenian.


----------



## Kanes

In Bulgarian: родолюбие(rodolubie)


----------



## Russianer

Kanes said:


> In Bulgarian: родолюбие(rodolubie)


 
Thank you , Kanes. 
A question: How to say in Bulgarian language the phrase:
"A love to a homeland,a love to one country the land is native forever."?
For example, in our Russian language the phrase is: 
"Любовь к Родине,любовь к стране одной, земле навек родной. ".


----------



## Azori

Russianer said:


> Is "A love"= "laska" in Slovakian?


I'm not quite sure I understand your question. Yes, "láska" in Slovak means love. I've written it in the sentence after all.


----------



## Kanes

It is really hard to translate this, especially the last part of the sentance. So I would try to make it as close as possibly but still making sense...

"A love to a homeland,a love to one country the land is native forever."

Lubov kam rodinata, lubov kam strantata, zemiata za vinagi rodna.


----------



## texpert

Russianer said:


> All slavic: "A love to a homeland,a love to one country the land is native forever."
> In our Russian language the phrase is:
> "Любовь к Родине,любовь к стране одной, земле навек родной. ".
> 
> How to say the phrase in all others Slavic languages?


 

I think most of the others were slightly confused by the translation of the Russian phrase into English. The Russian original is rhymed (_Lyubov k rodine, lyubov k strane odnoy, zemlye navek rodnoy_) and it's more precise adaptation would be "_love for the fatherland, love for the only land -homeland forever_". 
But is it really a phrase, even in Russian? The Czech equivalent "_Láska k vlasti, láska k zemi jediné, navěky rodné_" would certainly sound extremely affective, 19th-century-like, much prone to ridicule. _Domov_ (home, hometown, home ground) is far more widespread concept in here.


----------

